# Seiko 5 Ploprof Homage



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

This arrived back from the care of Howard (Strangetoo) at the weekend,i think he has done a great job,it was languishing somewhat reluctantly in the sales corner until Howard suggested a bit of a makeover,and so the "Seikplof" was born,originally an Atlas hence the now unused crown on the left,the hands have been changed for a set of Plongeur style with a 60 minute bezel insert and sterile inner bezel along with the Ploprof style dial,all in all a worthwhile change in my opinion,currently wearing it on a black Rhino until a nice bit of rustic leather arrives.  .ps Howard your photography skills will probably do the watch more justice than mine.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Like it a lot .


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice :yes:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

very cool...like that a lot......


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice very nice!

Always good work from Howard!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks great - the crown on the left is actually a stealth device, isn't it h34r: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a nics mod of Howards, as for the pics there alright


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Wicked job :tongue2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Superb Thorpey - H does it again


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Quite truthfully I don't like modded Seikos, especially one I saw the other day with a '5' dial on it.....

However this one is far classier than most you see and hats off to the person who designed it as well as the builder. Now if the dial were orange I should imagine these would sell strongly.

Rob


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

I like it!

It looks like a proper divers watch, more a tool than jewelery 10/10


----------

